# Looking for an Illustrator



## Chrome (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been wanting to make a furry webcomic for a long time, but the main reason why I have not done it is because I can't draw. I am looking for someone who can draw and possibly help me with the story. 

The setting is in the 1940's.

The Story(so far):
A detective named Connor, who is a fox has to search for a serial killer who kills people in alphabetical order.

Comment or message me if you want to help me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

You should write the comic fully and describe the panels and the action (think of a screenplay) before you try and hire an artist.

And I say hire, because drawing a webcomic is extremely time and effort consuming for the artist, you'd be hard pressed to find someone who would do it for free, unless it was short, and even that would be difficult.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, if you want to guarantee anything past 20 pages you're going to have to have a hell of a budget.  For the record, I'm always interested in money. Hurr.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 12, 2012)

If an artist is going to help you create this comics as a collaboration it will be because they to want to create a web comic but don't feel their writing skills are up to it. If you are going to attract some one to this project then you will need to prove to them a number of things:

1. That you are dedicated to this project and won't flake out of them part of the way through. 

2. The potential artist actually likes the story you are creating.  

3. Most importantly, that you are a good writer capable creating a quality story. 

4. You have your shit together. 

This is particularly important because it doesn't seem like you are offering to pay the artist to do this.  I don't have a problem with that some really great comics have been created out of collaborations of this sort and have started out unpaid.  That said you need to give the artist some more reassurance then 2 sentences and no examples of your writing.  If you are serous about this project and at your ability to write it then give us a better outline of said story and some links to some examples of your writing.  If at that point you grab the interest of any potential artists they will contact you.   But as it stands with what you have given us I don't feel confident in your ability as a writer nor do I think you have the story actually written yet.


----------



## mericus (Sep 12, 2012)

I have created a Role Playing game where upon I can create an outline for either a campaign or a story line for a comic book. In other words I can do both draw the comic as an illustrator and do all the narration and dialog as the writer. Also, I have gone to the nth degree already and enabled an ability to describe each page or frame in a storyboard script, plus full descriptions and personalities of the players through an altered form of astrology (inside my game system). I created a special list of words in kinds of drives ethics, morals or reasons for actions for the character study or the storyline. These are set up to be able to be created by random dice rolls upon eight pages in a specific mode of explanation allowing for even things not told or presented in the story, but they are the underlying reasons for the storyline. I cannot get a lot of work even though both my current commissions are designed upon this method, suffering from PTSD limits my creativity and drive to finish.


----------

